
Good Artists Copy, Great Artists Steal « What I Couldn't Say… - urlwolf
http://jonathanischwartz.wordpress.com/2010/03/09/good-artists-copy-great-artists-steal/
======
jmount
Summary: "I wasn't scared by the threat: I avoided the threat trigger and now
7 years later have the courage to complain about it. That is why in my mind I
have prevailed."

